# Highway vaping



## Roodt (22/9/17)

So recently i started working at a new company that required me to travel further from home and use a freeeay to get there. 
Previously i had no need for this and was driving in town only while vaping, so it was driver side window down, chucking clouds no worries.
Trying this on the way to my new place of daily grind, i soon realised that the wind was bloody horrid and caused ear ache as well as a helluva lota road noise making the whole drive a massive schlep while trying to make some rain clouds, which would then just blow back into my face (not ayoba if you sport a manly beard).
So i found a solution (hoping this will help others on here)
What i now do is close the driver side window and crack the passenger window about 5cm open. Far less road noise, and all the clouds clap a fast shot left from my mouth, less soaky beard and far better visibility. 

Give it a go, let me know how it works?
Ladies, this will save your face paint and hairs too

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

LMAO - I just use the sunroof

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Roodt (22/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> LMAO - I just use the sunroof


Yas, if only my old skedonk had one of those... lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (22/9/17)

Roodt said:


> less soaky beard


Bearded vaper struggles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

Angle grinder and some plastic tape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## skola (22/9/17)

I wonder if something like this would work...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (22/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Bearded vaper struggles


And my wife threatened me with divorce if i shave...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mida Khan (22/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> LMAO - I just use the sunroof



Showoff lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

Roodt said:


> And my wife threatened me with divorce if i shave...


haha
mine is the other way round. I am required to shave

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Roodt (22/9/17)

skola said:


> I wonder if something like this would work...


Is basically a extractor fan for your car.. should work... in theory.


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

Mida Khan said:


> Showoff lol


it could be a normal polo  they also have a sunroof


----------



## Mida Khan (22/9/17)

Roodt said:


> So recently i started working at a new company that required me to travel further from home and use a freeeay to get there.
> Previously i had no need for this and was driving in town only while vaping, so it was driver side window down, chucking clouds no worries.
> Trying this on the way to my new place of daily grind, i soon realised that the wind was bloody horrid and caused ear ache as well as a helluva lota road noise making the whole drive a massive schlep while trying to make some rain clouds, which would then just blow back into my face (not ayoba if you sport a manly beard).
> So i found a solution (hoping this will help others on here)
> ...


What do you mean by 'face paint?' 

It's called Art haha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vino1718 (22/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> it could be a normal polo  they also have a sunroof



I have a normal polo and I dont have a sunroof :/

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mida Khan (22/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> it could be a normal polo  they also have a sunroof


When I grow up then for sure! For now just be rocking the Toyota like a Lambo lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

Vino1718 said:


> I have a normal polo and I dont have a sunroof :/


I think you should take that up with your dealer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

I tilt the sunroof if im driving my car. If i'm driving the wife's car I open both back windows about a cm because if i open only one it makes this horrid drumming sound. something to do with the air being trapped and no where to go

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Silver (22/9/17)

That drumming sound is cool @Amir 
Adds to the music playing on the radio
You just need to toggle the windows and your speed to get the beat in tune with the music.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

Silver said:


> That drumming sound is cool @Amir
> Adds to the music playing on the radio
> You just need to toggle the windows and your speed to get the beat in tune with the music.



Between toggling the windows, vaping, and replying to wife on whatsapp to explain that I'm not with another woman... Who's gonna be driving the car?

Besides, I quit listening to music as well and I'm into educational audio books now. That don't work well with bass. Would probably feel like I'm being shouted at and being of Arab origins, that wont go down too well

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (22/9/17)

Roodt said:


> And my wife threatened me with divorce if i shave...


Hahahaha same here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/9/17)

Roodt said:


> And my wife threatened me with divorce if i shave...



My wife didn't marry me for my money - she married me for my beard  Been making my own beard oil - will be making my own juice soon too. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> My wife didn't marry me for my money - she married me for my beard  Been making my own beard oil - will be making my own juice soon too.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just dont mix up the 2... vape the beard oil and walk around with a beard that smells like XXX

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/9/17)

Amir said:


> Just dont mix up the 2... vape the beard oil and walk around with a beard that smells like XXX



Now that gives me an idea - if I can produce a dual purpose liquid - vape it and condition my beard from the same bottle 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Now that gives me an idea - if I can produce a dual purpose liquid - vape it and condition my beard from the same bottle
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah I'm sure your lungs will look good too with a little sheen and glisten in the sunlight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/9/17)

Amir said:


> Between toggling the windows, vaping, and replying to wife on whatsapp to explain that I'm not with another woman... Who's gonna be driving the car?
> 
> Besides, I quit listening to music as well and I'm into educational audio books now. That don't work well with bass. Would probably feel like I'm being shouted at and being of Arab origins, that wont go down too well



On a serious note, I feel compelled to say the following sincere comment on this thread - because this thread touches on the topic of vaping while driving.
*
Please drive safely and concentrate on the road. 
Don't take your eyes off the road - a second can cost you your life or someone else's life*

About 2 years ago we were T-boned at an intersection in JHB in broad daylight on a Saturday afternoon by a guy in a ginormous Prado. He hit my wife's side (passenger door). He was going about 70. We were going very slow. Long story short, my wife got massive injuries. Fractured pelvis, broken ribs, punctured lung. And unfortunately, totally shattered spleen. They had to surgically remove her spleen that evening. Took us a year or so to recover. He and his partner had no injuries. While we will never know for sure, we think the cause was texting or a loss of concentration.

Since then, my phone stays in my man bag when I drive. I don't do anything that could distract me while driving. I watch everything like a hawk, even on the sides.

So rather text at a red robot and suffer an embarrassing hoot from the guy behind you than try do it on the highway or while driving. And that applies to anything that could detract from your concentration.

Trust me, it can happen so quick even if you don't think it will.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

Silver said:


> On a serious note, I feel compelled to say the following sincere comment on this thread - because this thread touches on the topic of vaping while driving.
> *
> Please drive safely and concentrate on the road.
> Don't take your eyes off the road - a second can cost you your life or someone else's life*
> ...



On that note I have to admit that I never text or handle my phone at all while driving. I use a car phone and Siri reads me my messages and I reply via speech to text or send voice notes if I need the recipient to know how angry I actually am. I don't drip and drive either, nor do I squonk. My driving set up is a MTL because I prefer the aircon to open windows. I had an accident only once in my life in the 15 years that I've been behind the wheel... I was clipped from the back left tire by the car behind me while trying to avoid a taxi that was overtaking the car in front of him and he was coming at me head on. The car flipped but landed right side up and off the road into the quarry alongside. I escaped with a fractured thigh bone and a nasty gash to my upper right arm. It took me a whole 30 mins to get out of the car. I just sat there in shock. It was only then that I realized that accidents are never your fault. Its not always in your lane either. There's so many variables that its near impossible to factor them all in. Your only saving grace is your attention to the road, and the ability to remain calm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (22/9/17)

Ya, very well said @Amir : "Your only saving grace is your attention to the road, and the ability to remain calm."

I do feel bad to bring this very sobering topic up when the thread was getting jovial - but I felt compelled. And this is something I feel very strongly about. 

/start rant

The amount of people I see on the road texting without looking in front of them while going quite fast is astounding. I wish I could just press a button and a baseball bat would hit them in the face somehow. That will wake them up. They should be taken off the road. 

My other comment on this is that I would rather at least have myself paying attention and trying to avoid a disaster than both me and the other driver not paying attention. Half of the equation is better than none.

/rant over

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

Silver said:


> Ya, very well said @Amir : "Your only saving grace is your attention to the road, and the ability to remain calm."
> 
> I do feel bad to bring this very sobering topic up when the thread was getting jovial - but I felt compelled. And this is something I feel very strongly about.
> 
> ...



Rant accepted on account of severity of situation at hand.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (22/9/17)

I just drive with the window open. And if it gets really windy I also open the passenger window a crack.
Come on you bearded men are suppose to be the Alpha's.... LOL


----------



## Roodt (22/9/17)

Silver said:


> Ya, very well said @Amir : "Your only saving grace is your attention to the road, and the ability to remain calm."
> 
> I do feel bad to bring this very sobering topic up when the thread was getting jovial - but I felt compelled. And this is something I feel very strongly about.
> 
> ...



Saw a oke the other day on the highway, and i kid you not, the moggel was using his laptop on his lap while doing a propper 140km/h... 

I hooted and threw gang signs, he returned the favour and just carried on...

Now check, I'm all for multitasking, but bloody hell, when you get behind the wheel or handlebars for that matter pay attention and be vigilant, there are some really daft people out there.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (22/9/17)

Roodt said:


> Saw a oke the other day on the highway, and i kid you not, the moggel was using his laptop on his lap while doing a propper 140km/h...
> 
> I hooted and threw gang signs, he returned the favour and just carried on...
> 
> Now check, I'm all for multitasking, but bloody hell, when you get behind the wheel or handlebars for that matter pay attention and be vigilant, there are some really daft people out there.



The reality about that guy is that he is being selfish. 

He is hurtling down a road with a projectile that weighs around 1.5 tons or more - with enough energy at 140km/h to cause *serious *destruction. But he puts his own emails or whatever he was doing before the lives of others. He should be taken out of his car and not given the opportunity to drive for a few years. See how quickly he gets his work done then. 

I suppose most people will not understand that until they suffer the devastation of a bad accident. So I can understand (in a way) how this happens. But heck, even before our bad accident (and I've had a few smaller accidents before that) i would never use my laptop while going 140 km/h!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roodt (22/9/17)

Silver said:


> The reality about that guy is that he is being selfish.
> 
> He is hurtling down a road with a projectile that weighs around 1.5 tons or more - with enough energy at 140km/h to cause *serious *destruction. But he puts his own emails or whatever he was doing before the lives of others. He should be taken out of his car and not given the opportunity to drive for a few years. See how quickly he gets his work done then.
> 
> I suppose most people will not understand that until they suffer the devastation of a bad accident. So I can understand (in a way) how this happens. But heck, even before our bad accident (and I've had a few smaller accidents before that) i would never use my laptop while going 140 km/h!



Fully agreed @Silver the only sad part is that for him to learn his lesson, others must suffer and possibly even die in the process...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/9/17)

Silver said:


> On a serious note, I feel compelled to say the following sincere comment on this thread - because this thread touches on the topic of vaping while driving.
> *
> Please drive safely and concentrate on the road.
> Don't take your eyes off the road - a second can cost you your life or someone else's life*
> ...



Apple's IOS 11 has now finally got the feature that it detects when you are driving and can then automatically put your phone in Do not disturb mode. Setup since I upgraded. 



Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Apple's IOS 11 has now finally got the feature that it detects when you are driving and can then automatically put your phone in Do not disturb mode. Setup since I upgraded.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is great to hear @RenaldoRheeder !
Wow


----------



## gertvanjoe (23/9/17)

Roodt said:


> And my wife threatened me with divorce if i shave...


Mine start complaining when the stubble just shows. Like beard, hate mustache so will likely never grown one.


----------



## Raindance (23/9/17)

Roodt said:


> Fully agreed @Silver the only sad part is that for him to learn his lesson, others must suffer and possibly even die in the process...


If one thinks about it, drinking and driving is in fact "safer" than driving and blogging. The same if not more severe legislation should apply. Unfortunately this will only come into effect once government works out a way to generate big revenue from this in a way that allows the traffic cops to remain in the doughnut shop.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (26/9/17)

Amir said:


> Just dont mix up the 2... vape the beard oil and walk around with a beard that smells like XXX



Great idea - a new men's cologne, especially for vapers!


----------



## Hooked (26/9/17)

Silver said:


> On a serious note, I feel compelled to say the following sincere comment on this thread - because this thread touches on the topic of vaping while driving.
> *
> Please drive safely and concentrate on the road.
> Don't take your eyes off the road - a second can cost you your life or someone else's life*
> ...


I don't like the idea of vaping and driving. It's distracting and besides, it's difficult to maintain a good grip on the steering wheel. When I drive I use Vinto Vape e-cigs, because they're the same shape as a cigarette and therefore easy to hold and they don't require any attention from me.


----------



## Amir (27/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Great idea - a new men's cologne, especially for vapers!



It won’t work... you’re only gonna attract the likes of @Rob Fisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/9/17)

Just fog up your vision with huge clouds, pretend that your car is now haunted by an apparition - make life more exciting.


----------



## Ashley A (27/9/17)

I put wind deflectors on the bakkie because I'm gatvol of my wife asking me to close the window when I want to vape and then my son repeating it (mummy's lil' parrot).

On the other note of all the options while driving. Whilst I have all these cool aids, I just mostly ignore all messages and calls etc while driving. I figure it can never be urgent enough to put myself in danger and it can wait until I get to my destination.

My wife does get annoyed though since she messages me to buy bread, milk, diamond rings, etc on the way home but I only read the message after supper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (27/9/17)

Ashley A said:


> she messages me to buy bread, milk, diamond rings


Hahaha diamond rings

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

